# Bathromm remodel no tape



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Bathroom remodel no tape*

Bathroom remodel done by my uncle using Tapeless joint compound.
He has been taping for over 45 years. Newark Arkansas

Rebel


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I like his suspenders, too bad they aren't the ruler set


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Rebel,

Is the tapeless joint compound guaranteed not to crack.
I've never seen it before. Is it from Germany?

Warum sie im die Deutchland wohnen. Was Staat ? 
Ich bin Deutcher im meine hertz.

Ich habe familie im die Frankfurt am Main und Muhlhausen Thuringen.
Forvater gewandered nach Chicago 1875. 
Tchus

Tycoon


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> Rebel,
> 
> Is the tapeless joint compound guaranteed not to crack.
> I've never seen it before. Is it from Germany?
> ...


Tycoon, I always get this question and I would like to see a joint compound out there that is garenteed not to crack. Yes it is from Germany. If you mean because there is no tape, no if applied properly it won't crack. Unfortunatley I can not influence the whole building process. The thing is if it does crack which honestly there have been a few its a 5 min fix groove crack apply meaning I don't have to pull tape back off where in quite a few instances you have to.

I live in the Frankfurt area met my wife while in the Navy in Spain told her never been to Germany came here in 87 and been here ever since. Originally from the Flint area. Ya I do speak German but this is an english site so would not be fair to the others to write in German. by the way frankfurt and Mulhausen are in Hessen.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Is the tapeless compound being used over there very much ?
It must have fibers and a high acrylic content.

The synthetic finish developed over there for EIFS and DEFS sure made life
a lot easier for stucco finishes. 

Can't help myself when I get a chance to use the language.
It's my second language. Job site Spanish is my third.

The Mulhausen I mentioned is East of Eisenach. Former DDR.
Called the Green Heart. Known for Thomas Muenzter, the peasant wars, Bratwurst and Plum Jam. My family patented either balls for Diesel. Glow plugs replaced them.

Tycoon


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> Is the tapeless compound being used over there very much ?
> It must have fibers and a high acrylic content.
> 
> The synthetic finish developed over there for EIFS and DEFS sure made life
> ...


 
Ja ok Mulhausen hier in Hessen ist mit 2 L. Die genau material benutzt ist mir nicht bekannt. Patent geheimnisse. Weis nür dass es ist mit Polymers.

rebel.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

We need a translator here.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok the mulhausen I meant is with 2 l's. The exact materials are not known to me as the manufacture is not giving out the patent secrects. There are polymers involved.

was not that relevant so didn't translate at first. Will only use english from know on.

Sorry Guy's


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Just kidding around. I'm used to feeling left out being a white guy at the job site and all.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

ha, good call!


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

You know whats worse than a drywaller with suspenders ?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I bet you're going to tell us!


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep. Butt Crack.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh you!!! Every time I tape a butt joint with the bazooka I ask my wiper how he likes to wipe my butt>>>> :w00t:. I compliment him on how nobody wipes my butt as good as him. Yup , I'm a barrel of laughs.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

inch:A+ that is disgusting.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

You started it.


----------

